# Walter Kaiser sermons



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2007)

Are there sermons from Old Testament theologian Walter Kaiser online?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2007)

The Maclaurin Institute - www.maclaurin.org - Christian Study Center


----------



## bookslover (Oct 8, 2007)

I love that Kaiser, especially when he gets on a roll...

Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week. Try the veal...


----------

